# Fracino contempo filling issue



## Beamen (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys, newbie post here but stumbled across your forum an thought I'd try my luck! We have a coffee van and use a contempo 2 group machine. However it is not filling automatically. When we switch it on the boiler begins to heat up and the two star buttons light up and stay lit up. We replaced the CPU on the machine but it failed to solve the problem. There is no power to the solenoid or to the pump but as these are both controlled by the brain are a little perplexed. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Aaron.


----------

